# An appropriate weight training program for beginning females?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I was just wondering if you know of a good work-out program that is more appropriate for women just beginning a weight-lifting routine. Answerespite what rumours you may have heard, both men and women can follow the same type of weight training routines. Both men and women have the same major muscle groups that need [...]

*Read More...*


----------

